# buffalo chicken dip



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw the hot sauce thread and had to post this recipe.

1 cup ranch dressing, 1 cup hot sauce ( your choice) put in a pan and heat it up then add a package of cream cheese stir until melted. Then add a can of chicken ( large tuna can size) it is best to shred the chicken. 

This stuff will knock your socks off it so good.



:letsdrink


----------



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

Gotta use Franks. No way around it.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I just found this recipe as well but a tad bit different. I took it to the Girls Night Out Fishing with Nanna Tom. Softened 2 pkgcream cheese in oven proof dish and then topped with 1 rotis. chicken boned and shredded. Added 1 bottle of Franks hot sauce and then blue cheese dressing. Placed cheese slices on top and baked 350 degrees til bubbley. Very spicy and tasty.


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Very interesting! Sounds delicious! A definte must try!


----------

